# Setembre



## Xerinola

Hola a tots!
Espero que hàgiu passat un bon estiu!
Tinc una pregunta...ahir estava emplenant uns papers del CIDEM per un premi per a empreses i vaig trobar que havien escrit "septembre"... Convençuda de que estava mal escrit, ho comento amb alguns companys de feina i va un i me diu: " No, no, no està pas malament...a mi a l'escola em van dir que es podia escriure de les dues maneres: setembre i septembre...."!! Algú m'ho pot aclarir? Als diccionaris només hi figura "setembre"... Em vaig quedar ben fotuda...Algú ho sap?

Moltes gràcies a tots
X:


----------



## Mei

Hola Xerinola, 

Jo em guio pels diccionaris... si dubtem d'ells... malament! Si el diccionari diu setembre i no accepta septembre per mi no és correcte... ah, i el diccionari que faig servir només accepta setembre. El mateix em passa amb el fil del Goita!.

A veure què hi diuen els altres. 

Mei


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Potser que el teu company s´embolique amb el castellà, perquè en castellà si es pot dir "septiembre" o "setiembre".

Salut.

Ant


----------



## betulina

Ei, Xerinola, quant de temps! 

M'he quedat una mica perplexa del que diu el teu company... no ho he sentit mai, que "septembre" sigui correcte... Jo apostaria pel que diu l'Antpax, que és en castellà, que passa. De tota manera, a mi a l'escola també em van dir algunes coses que ara sé del cert que no són correctes...


----------



## chics

Al _Diccionari català-valencià-balear_ d’A. M. Alcover i F. de B. Moll hi surten algunes paraules que, tot i que no són normatives, s'usen.
La paraula "septembre" hi és i t'envia a "setembre", allà t'expliquen que en realitat _septembre_ és la manera antiga d'escriure-ho...
Tal vegada els profes aquells eren molt grans.


----------



## Xerinola

Ahhh coi! Era això doncs, es devia equivocar...es que jo li vaig dir de seguida que no podia ser...però clar, sempre et queda el dubte de, "i si és veritat?".

De totes maneres, no tenia ni idea que en castellà es podia posar amb o sense p... Cada dia s'aprenen coses noves nois! Ja ho veieu!

Moltes gràcies a tots!
Una abraçada
X:

PD: Llavors, és una falta el que he trobat en un document oficial d'un organisme públic??


----------



## kiyama

Hola!
Bé, com ja sabem, qui té boca s'equivoca. 
En aqusts cas, a més, per la disposició de les lletres en el teclat sembla força difícil que sigui una falta tipogràfica.
kiyama


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

chics said:


> Al _Diccionari català-valencià-balear_ d’A. M. Alcover i F. de B. Moll hi surten algunes paraules que, tot i que no són normatives, s'usen.


 
Jo també vaig quedar molt sorpresa quan vaig veure que els illencs (si més no, els mallorquins) escriuen *JURIOL*. Em pensava que era una errada, però una cerca "alcovermolleriana" em va confirmar que no ho era pas, una errada 

Això de *SEPTEMBRE* no ho havia escoltat mai en ma vida, però!


----------



## Dixie!

Juriol? És curiós, perquè al meu poble es diu així el mes de juliol, però només de pronúncia, ja que escrivim juliol.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Dixie! said:


> Juriol? És curiós, perquè al meu poble es diu així el mes de juliol, però només de pronúncia, ja que escrivim juliol.


 
I a casa meva també sempre s'ha dit així! A mi el que em va sobtar va ser que els mallorquins l'escriguin amb r, a banda de pronunciar-ho


----------

